# Deliv?



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

So Deliv just started in my area and they appear to have some large clients. Anyone care to share their experience working for them?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Good money hours limited to 8 a week here


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm not interested. Average pay is about $15/hour with lots of mileages.

Amazon Flex is much better than DeLiv.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Pay is $14.50/hr + $.50/mi. That's not particularly good, plus they want you to work scheduled blocks.

That being said, I did sign up with them but don't know if I'll end up working much for them.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

outface said:


> I'm not interested. Average pay is about $15/hour with lots of mileages.
> 
> Amazon Flex is much better than DeLiv.


Amazon must depend on the city because unless you used bots and had an android you never received shifts here. 
I quit amazon last December after three straight months of only receiving 6 hours each month. $150 a month isn't worth my time.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

I also quit driving Amazon Flex. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-stopped-working-amazon-flex-because.210675/


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

Grab a screenshot of all your pickup and dropoff locations that you can compare the mileage to what they pay you. The weekly statements are not detailed and your app does not keep a log, only the weekly statement after you get paid.

Do not take toll roads, they do not reimburse for these.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

They will only pay you for the miles based on there Google map routing not the route you choose


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

They pay all mileage and time from the address/time of the first pickup to the address/time of the last dropoff.

They do not reimburse for tolls, parking fees, etc.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I started Deliv and in my market its 9 hours, however, I have been able to pickup an extra 12 hours in my first week by being on the waitlist. Not knowing the breakdown until the end of the pay period is a little annoying, but I like that there are no dead miles while on a scheduled shift. I have been on shift and been requested to drive 55 miles for a pickup, I called deliv and they said I'll get paid mileage to that first pickup, but don't know if that is going to work out that way. I was enroute so that $12.50 hourly should be paid, but I am curious on that mileage. Anyone have experience with this? So far, pay is better than any other gig job in my market, just limited hours.


----------



## fennec2009 (Dec 18, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I started Deliv and in my market its 9 hours, however, I have been able to pickup an extra 12 hours in my first week by being on the waitlist. Not knowing the breakdown until the end of the pay period is a little annoying, but I like that there are no dead miles while on a scheduled shift. I have been on shift and been requested to drive 55 miles for a pickup, I called deliv and they said I'll get paid mileage to that first pickup, but don't know if that is going to work out that way. I was enroute so that $12.50 hourly should be paid, but I am curious on that mileage. Anyone have experience with this? So far, pay is better than any other gig job in my market, just limited hours.


Don't drive that far to your first pickup. You don't get your hourly pay until you arrive at your first pickup of the day, that's when the timer starts. As far as mileage to the first pickup, you need to email them and ask for the address of your "starting point" if you don't have it. I recently got an email with the starting point for San Diego. Your starting point is not where you actually start your shift, it stays the same always. If your first pickup is over 15 miles away from your "starting point" then you will get paid for any excess miles over 15. So if you are actually 55 miles away from your first pickup, but the distance from the "starting point" to the first pickup is only 35 miles, then you will only be reimbursed for 20 extra miles (35-15) and are not making hourly since it's the first pickup. So you get $10 total to drive 55 miles which takes an hour or more.

If this ever happens just text your dispatcher and decline, say you need something closer. That's a ridiculous distance to have you drive, certainly there's another driver much closer. They can't force you to take it, you aren't an employee.


----------

